# Medieval Laws



## Eli Grey (Oct 5, 2018)

Does anyone here study or know anything at all about medieval laws? Feel free to inbox me if you do. Also, thanks for the above resources.


----------



## sknox (Oct 5, 2018)

I'm not a legal historian, nor even an illegal one, but it's difficult to get through a degree in medieval history without learning a bit about medieval legal practices. What did you want to know?


----------



## AlexH (Oct 5, 2018)

Eli Grey said:


> Does anyone here study or know anything at all about medieval laws? Feel free to inbox me if you do. Also, thanks for the above resources.


I highly recommend this book: The Time Traveller's Guide to Medieval England

It has a 30-page chapter titled "The Law".


----------



## sknox (Oct 6, 2018)

Good resource. Just one caveat: that's England, and the English did everything differently. 

That's one reason why I asked about specific questions. The answers may well be different for Germany or Spain or Poland.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 6, 2018)

I can strongly second the Time Traveller's Guide to Medieval England. It's an excellent book.


----------

